# New Pill Seasonale



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to know if anybody is on the new birth control pill, Seasonale? When you are on it you get your period just four times a year! I thought this might be a good option for me since I have a lot of hormonal induced ibs issues. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

There's been a few posts about seasonale. You can do a search and find them. I was on seasonale but stopped because I kept forgetting to take the pill and even when I was consistent there was more bleeding and spotting than on the regular pill. I'm using the bc patch instead to skip periods.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

not true i was on contraceptive injection last three months a time without a period, keeps hormones high etc... made predominat D swing to severe C... so becareful try but be wary lol IBS loves to throw a spanner in the works







im going back on cilest


----------

